# MMJ Card



## jakep14 (Sep 20, 2014)

I live here in Florida and medical marijuana has currently been a very popular topic bouncing around the news and whatnot. We just recently had enough signatures to have on the ballot a proposition allowing the medical use of marijuana. I know for a fact I have social anxiety, but as for the degree of it, I'm not sure if it is a minor or major form. I also have a minor form of insomnia, but social anxiety has been a major obstacle in my life. Do you think it would be difficult to get a medical marijuana card?


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, I do think it will be difficult with the medical condition you described.
I can tell you my State and others state emotional or mental type conditions are not on the list of acceptable ones to be approved for.
In fact in my State you first need to be seen by a Physician for a minimum of 6 months and have tried other forms of pain relief prior to asking for a MMj card.
Check your States qualifying conditions list, but I'm willing to bet i'm right.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 20, 2014)

He can't check his states qualifying conditions list. They don't have one yet. I know in my state it wouldn't be a valid reason. About the only mental condition around here that's valid is PTSD, and that just got added a short time ago.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2014)

he could look at the wording within the proposition to see what is likely to be covered if it passes---also check in with NORML they are pretty good on keeping up to date with MM happenings


see how far these doctors are willing to take it 

"or other conditions for which a physician believes that the medical use of marijuana would likely outweigh the potential health risks for a patient."


http://www.unitedforcare.org/ballot_language_1


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 20, 2014)

What about all the naysayers that claim all you need is a headache to get a card (the articles I read were all referencing California)?

Is Cali that easy compared to the other states?


----------



## Sherrwood (Sep 20, 2014)

In Ca. You can grow in your yard like all your neighbors, particularly in the triangle area.
Getting a medical card there is like getting a tan anywhere else.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 20, 2014)

LMAO.... my kind of place. 

Thanks


----------



## jakep14 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks all of you that you have understood my problem and provided me good suggestions.


----------



## cala64 (Sep 28, 2014)

The bill*allows patients with cancer and conditions that result in chronic seizures or severe muscle spasms to use cannabis that contains 0.8% THC or lower and 10% CBD or higher. Patients can administer the medicine via pills, oils, or vaporization. Smoking is prohibited. The bill also requires the state to register five dispensing businesses, spread out across the state, to grow and dispense the medical marijuana. Unfortunately, the bill places heavy burdens on physicians who wish to recommend marijuana to their patients, arguably forcing them to violate federal laws in order to do so.

Florida took a small step forward this year, but the law is so incomplete that MPP will not be counting it as a medical marijuana state. However, the voters of Florida will have the opportunity to enact a comprehensive, workable medical marijuana law this November by voting*yes on Amendment Two.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Isn't amazing that there are states where it is legal for recreational use and there are a few more considering the same.  BUT!!!!  there are many who aren't even considering it medically. Where is this countries unity?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2014)

I know i am lucky to live in Wa state, but that Florida bill sounds crazy... Smoking is prohibited? wth?  Can you grow it?


----------



## bud88 (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to know how they expect to police the .8% THC rule???? Can you only use fan leaves?? lol...

   Im lucky to be in RI where we have a pretty liberal MMJ program, and there is a bill that is to be voted on to legalize for recreational use.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> In Ca. You can grow in your yard like all your neighbors, particularly in the triangle area.
> Getting a medical card there is like getting a tan anywhere else.




:rofl: this is awesome haha, thanks for the laugh. Love living under that California sun!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 29, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Im lucky to be in RI where we have a pretty liberal MMJ program, and there is a bill that is to be voted on to legalize for recreational use.



Got a link to info on legalizing for rec use??


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 30, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I know i am lucky to live in Wa state, but that Florida bill sounds crazy... Smoking is prohibited? wth? Can you grow it?



I heard that it calls for 2500 dispensaries ....but no home growing. Is that right?


----------



## cala64 (Sep 30, 2014)

I believe it's only 5. One in like Miami, Orlando, Jacksonville, Tampa and maybe Tallahassee being the largest operation of the 5.


----------

